

Async Tasks in C++11: Not Quite There Yet - willvarfar
http://bartoszmilewski.com/2011/10/10/async-tasks-in-c11-not-quite-there-yet/

======
zwieback
Interesting read but what is becoming clear that there are too many cooks in
the kitchen: language, library, OS API, OS and, to some degree, the HW itself.
How can you create a usable abstraction if there are so many pieces, each with
their own idiosyncracies.

~~~
willvarfar
What do you think of Go's approach?

------
cmccabe
Did anyone ever expect tasks to be anything other than syntactic sugar (of
questionable taste) over threads?

Also, the title "not quite there yet" is misleading, given that async:: will
never get "there" if "there" is defined as "implementing green threads."

